# [A] Race Hardtail Poison / Lefty



## schnezler (1. Januar 2017)

Servus,

das Jahr 2017 hat kaum begonnen und die Planung für Wettkampfbewaffung beginnt von neuem. Nach dem ich jetzt 2 Jahre lang auf fast dem selben Material unterwegs war, zeichnen sich nun erste Veränderungen ab. 
In meinem Team "Prowell Germany" gab es nun endlich auch einen neuen Sponsor auf die Trikos: Cannondale! Darüber war ich natürlich sehr froh, weil ich schon immer ein Fan der Lefty bin.

Als Basis für mein neues Rad wird ein Cannondale FSI Carbon 3 herhalten, da ich hier die "günstigste" Ausgangsbasis gesehen habe. Allerdings werden diverse Umbauten nötig sein um das Rad für mich passend zu machen... viel wird nicht Orginal bleiben.



 
Grobe Pläne:
Antrieb 1x11
Lefty Speed SL Carbon aus den Zeiten der reinen Nadellager!
leichte Anbauteile

Ich werde die nächsten Tage die Teile die schon da sind Schritt für Schritt auf die Waage werfen um potentielle Bleiglötze zu identifizieren und diese hier posten.

Hier auch gleich noch die erste Frage an euch: 
Durch die 6mm Verschiebung der Felge hinten, kann ich leider hinten nicht meine alten Laufräder nutzen. Da Cannondale bei Speichen und Nabe scheinbar etwas übergewicht verbaut hat, würde ich das gerne selbst in die Hand nehmen. Ich suche also noch eine leichte HR Nabe mit XD Freilauf für Schnellspanner. Geplant hatte ich eigentlich eine Tune Kong, allerdings sind die selbst auf dem gebraucht Markt noch recht teuer, habt ihr andere gute Naben Vorschläge, die es gebraucht günstig gibt?


----------



## xmaxle (1. Januar 2017)

DT240


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnezler (3. Januar 2017)

Habe mittlerweile eine Tune Kong X12 gefunden, muss da allerdings noch eine Achse für Schnellspanner verbauen.
Bis auf wenige Teile wartet nun alles auf die Lieferung von Rad selbst.
Am Wochenende wird es dann die ersten Teile zu sehen geben, sind doch ein paar sehr schicke Sachen dabei


----------



## speedOW (3. Januar 2017)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Marc19 (4. Januar 2017)

moin, dann hau mal raus....

überlege da auch so was ähnliches zu starten...
da ich schussel mein FSI Team verkauft habe (okay mit sehr grossem gewinn) muss wieder carbon her.

als trainingsgerät steht zwar ein Al 1 bereit aber ihr wisst ja wie dass ist


----------



## Chuck88 (5. Januar 2017)

Hört sich gut an, bin auch dabei  Kann man eigentlich ohne Probleme die "alte" Lefty einbauen. Müsste sich doch vom Fahrverhalten unterscheiden da die alten keinen 55mm Offset haben oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## pirat00 (5. Januar 2017)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich ohne Probleme die "alte" Lefty einbauen. Müsste sich doch vom Fahrverhalten unterscheiden da die alten keinen 55mm Offset haben oder liege ich da falsch?


Die alte Lefty kann man nicht einbauen, ab dem FSI hat Cannondale unterschiedliche Steuerrohrlängen, bei alten Leftys hatten ja noch 137mm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2017)

Das ist nicht 100% richtig. Das XL muesste mit dem 122mm Steuerorh muesste genauso wie das alte Scalpel mit dem Spacer auf die magischen 137mm gebracht werden koennen. Es gab das alte Scalpel ja auch mit Lefty2.0 und alter Lefty + Spacer.
Aber bei allem unter XL Sprich 110mm Steuerrohr und weniger gibt es glaub ich keinen passenden Spacer.


----------



## Marc19 (5. Januar 2017)

Das stimmt...

Fahre das alte scalpel mit lefty 2.0

Aber mal ehrlich, mir stellt sich gerade die Frage nach dem Sinn ins FSI die alte lefty zu bauen?

Dann kann man sich doch gleich das F29 nehmen...

Der Sinn des FSI ist doch die Tiefe Front


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2017)

DAS dachte ich mir auch schon...


----------



## matt017 (5. Januar 2017)

Nun ja, alte Lefty und tiefe Front schließen sich ja nicht grundsätzlich aus...

Und das die alte Lefty ein paar Vorteile hat (Gewicht, 100% nadelgelagert), dürfte ja auch unbestritten sein.

Außerdem ist der @schnezler doch Hobbyschrauber (zumindest steht das da). Der hat bestimmt eine Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnezler (5. Januar 2017)

Ich bekomm über mein Team leider nur auf die aktuellen Modelle einen Rabatt, deswegen wurde es auch ein 2017er Modell. Ich bekomme den Rahmen mit einem Steuersatz für tapered Gabel und habe hier ein nettes Steuerrohr rumliegen. 
Im Rad von meiner Freundin steckt zum Glück noch eine alte Gabel die tausche ich dann einfach mit der 2.0, sie freut sich ja über eine nagelneue Gabel 

Den Punkt mit dem Offset kam mir auch schon in den Sinn, das muss dann die Praxis zeigen ob das Fahrverhalten passt.

Die größte Unbekannte ist leider immer noch der Liefertermin vom FSI...


----------



## schnezler (5. Januar 2017)

Hier schonmal die Teile die Lose bei mir rumliegen und schon darauf warten verbaut zu werden. Achja der Vorbau kommt zwangsweise zwischen die Gabelbrücken. Steifigkeit ist bei meinen unter 70kg eh egal, da braucht es nicht die OPI Konstruktion.

Garmin Halter aus dem Haus SRAM




Lenker in 700mm und 6° von POP




Sattel und Sattelstütze von Tune




tapered Steuerrohr von MCFK




HR Nabe Tune Kong X12 mit XD Freilauf, wartet noch auf die Schnellspannerachse


----------



## volki_d (5. Januar 2017)

Klingt spannend ... Abo. Bei der alten Lefty sehe ich auch eher das Problem mit dem Offset. Bin gespannt ob das für dich tut. Hast du schon eine Idee wo du vom Gewicht her am Ende landen willst?


----------



## schnezler (5. Januar 2017)

Laut meiner Liste müssten 7,95kg raus kommen, also sind wohl um die 8,5kg realistisch, weil da sicher noch irgendwas fehlt   8,5kg muss aber sein, weil sonst kann ich auch mein Fully mit 9,5kg nehmen. Für diese Saison müssen sich Fully und HT leider die Kurbel und Sattelstütze/Sattel teilen. Das Fully will ich aber eigentlich eh nur für lange Marathons mit Trails auspacken und das wäre wohl nur die Salzkammergut Trophy. Also darf das Specialized Epic eine Saison mehr oder weniger im Keller verbringen.


----------



## Chuck88 (5. Januar 2017)

schnezler schrieb:


> Hier schonmal die Teile die Lose bei mir rumliegen und schon darauf warten verbaut zu werden. Achja der Vorbau kommt zwangsweise zwischen die Gabelbrücken. Steifigkeit ist bei meinen unter 70kg eh egal, da braucht es nicht die OPI Konstruktion.
> 
> Garmin Halter aus dem Haus SRAM
> 
> ...


Mal ne geile Waage. Gibt einen guten Kontrast zu den Carbon teilen


----------



## Chuck88 (5. Januar 2017)

schnezler schrieb:


> Laut meiner Liste müssten 7,95kg raus kommen, also sind wohl um die 8,5kg realistisch, weil da sicher noch irgendwas fehlt   8,5kg muss aber sein, weil sonst kann ich auch mein Fully mit 9,5kg nehmen. Für diese Saison müssen sich Fully und HT leider die Kurbel und Sattelstütze/Sattel teilen. Das Fully will ich aber eigentlich eh nur für lange Marathons mit Trails auspacken und das wäre wohl nur die Salzkammergut Trophy. Also darf das Specialized Epic eine Saison mehr oder weniger im Keller verbringen.


8,5kg ist echt sportlich bin echt gespannt. Geht mit der alten Lefty deutlich leichter wie mit der 2.0. ich bin froh wenn ich mein FSI unter 9kg bekomme, wohlgemerkt mit der MH Teamrahmen. 

Ist ein sehr spannendes Projekt grad hinsichtlich mit der Lefty. Brauch dann unbedingt Fahrbericht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2017)

Sehr spannend!


----------



## mucho (6. Januar 2017)

volki_d schrieb:


> Klingt spannend ... Abo. Bei der alten Lefty sehe ich auch eher das Problem mit dem Offset. Bin gespannt ob das für dich tut. Hast du schon eine Idee wo du vom Gewicht her am Ende landen willst?



Das Problem sehe ich auch.
F-Si ohne die passende Lefty 2.0 bringts nicht wirklich. Die Gabeln sind seit F-Si auf Steuerrohrlänge, Laufradgröße und Lenkwinkel angepasst. Lefty 2.0 gibt es somit in ganz vielen verschiedenen Ausführungen - jeweils für Habit, BotE, Scalpel... 
Die alte Lefty am F-Si macht mMn nur an der Waage Sinn. Wenn es unbedingt eine alte Lefty sein soll, hol dir irgendwo ein dafür passendes F29 her.


----------



## schnezler (6. Januar 2017)

Um das lefty thema abzuschließen:
die alte lefty finde ich von gewicht und auch der technik her besser.

- Offset gibt an wie weit die Gabel vom rahmen weg geht: mehr Reifenfreiheit und Vorderrad kann gleichmäßiger eingespeicht werden.
- Lenkwinkel ist hauptsächlich von der Einbaulänge abhängig
- Steuerrohrlänge beträgt bei 2017 Fsi größe M 95mm -> da passt bei 137mm Brückenabstand problemlos der Vorbau dazwischen! Somit kommt die Front ordentlich tief.

Meine alte Lefty ist leider noch eine 26" Variante, daher hab ich bei 29" nur 90mm Federweg -> hier kommt die Front tiefer, aber der Lenkwinkel wird flacher. 
Die Praxis wird also zeigen ob es passt oder nicht! Ich wäre froh wenn wir die Lefty Diskussion bis zur Fertigstellung des Rades ruhen lassen  

Für die Kurbel brauch ich noch einen Spider mit 6mm Offset, das Hinterrad muss ich 6mm Versetzt einspeichen. Gibt es sonst noch was, was man beim Fsi beachten muss?
Gibt es erfahrungen zum verbauten schnellspanner aus dem Serienrad? Gewicht?
Gibt es Erfahrungen zur Magura MT Race? Die wollte ich erstmal am Rad lassen. (würde ich später eventuell gegen eine Hope mini oder Trickstuff piccola tauschen, wenn der Rest beim Rad sich bewährt hat)
Falls jemand 11Fach (x01/xx1) schaltwerk mit drehgriff loswerden will, bitte melden.


----------



## Chuck88 (6. Januar 2017)

Du kannst auch vom absolute black direct Mount kettenblatten nehmen die haben eins speziell fürs fsi mit 6mm Offset. Gibt auch ok oval was ich richtig geil finde . Ansonsten ist die MT Race ok sie macht ihren Job aber sieht weder gut aus und ist auch recht schwer. Piccola ist ne super Idee will ich vielleicht auch wechseln nur der Preis.....
Den schnellspanner habe ich schnelle ausgeschmissen und gegen eine Titanversion getauscht. Finde auch der hält nicht so gut und ach ja sieht doof aus 
Hab den alten schnellspanner noch im Keller gebe dir nachher das Gewicht mal durch


----------



## schnezler (6. Januar 2017)

Ich finde die Piccola auch richtig geil, aber Geldmäßig wird das dieses Jahr nichts. Deswegen erstmal schauen ob mir das FSI passt oder ich das Teil nächstes Jahr verkaufe.

Die Kurbel steht schon fest: Rotor REX 1.1 INPOWER mit ovalem 34er Blatt. Hier braucht es dann noch folgenden Spider: https://raddicts.eu/de/zubehor/166-rotor-mtb-spider-cannondale-qx1-lochkreis-76-mm-fsi-ai.html Da braucht man dann scheinbar noch ein Spezialwerkzeug, kennt dafür jemand eine günstige Quelle?


----------



## schnezler (25. Januar 2017)

Liefertermin fürs FSI 10.04.2017, das ganz zieht sich wohl noch etwas hin... 

Und ob die alte Lefty wirklich fahrbar ist in dem Rahmen zeigt sich auch erst dann. Hoffentlich kommt der Lenkwinkel irgendwie hin...
Falls die alte Lefty nicht passt, wird das Rad Ende Saison wieder verkauft. Weil ich ja die Version mit der 1,9kg Alu Lefty bestellt habe.

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal das die Kiste früher kommt und dann wird es erstmal im Seriensetup getestet und anschließend mit der alten Lefty. Danach folgen dann davon abhängig die anderen Umbauten.


----------



## Chuck88 (25. Januar 2017)

So krasse Lieferzeiten? Wahnsinn. Hab damals mein FSI schon zwei Wochen nach der Bestellung erhalten. 
Drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen das du es früher bekommst


----------



## speedOW (23. April 2017)

Gibt's schon was Neues?


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. April 2017)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass da noch was vor Sommer auftaucht.
Wäre zumindest eins der neueren WEltwunder!!


----------



## T.R. (28. April 2017)

Ich bin auch mal auf das Gewicht gespannt. Die Lefty 2.0 ist leider auch in der Carbon Version recht schwer. Die Funktion ist allerdings sehr gut. Mein FSI wiegt derzeit mit Tacho, Barends und Flaschenhalter 9,8 kg. Mit anderen Reifen, Tubeless und XTR Kassette sind noch ca. 220g-250g drin, das kommt auf alle Fälle. Eventuell auch noch Dächle UL Discs mit Titanschrauben, bringt auch noch ca. 90g. Zudem käme auch noch  die SISL2 Kurbel in Betracht, die ca. 100g sparen würde. Ebenso die Bike Ahead One Laufräder, die auch nochmal 350g bringen würden. Damit käme ich auf 9kg mit 2 x 10 Übersetzung. Der finanziell Aufwand im Hinblick auf Kurbel und Laufräder ist enorm, ich schwanke immer, ob mir das Geld die 450g Gewichtsersparnis wert sind. Tendiere eher zu nein, so dass es eher auf 9,5 kg hinauslaufen wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (24. Juli 2017)

Was wurde aus dem Projekt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2017)

Und wie wurde es?


----------



## schnezler (25. Februar 2018)

Nachdem letztes Jahr der Bikeaufbau aufgrund von Geldmangel abgebrochen wurde, geht es jetzt dank ein paar glücklicher Ebay Auktionen weiter. Als Rahmen kommt ein Poison Graphen zum Einsatz, bei der Gabel wird es eine Lefty XLR. Für die Verzögerung kommt eine Hope Race X2 ans Rad. Die Bestellung für die restlichen Teile ist schon ausgelöst, somit wird das Rad wohl in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen fertig gestellt.
Kurbel, Laufräder, Sattelstütze/Sattel wird erstmal noch mit dem Specialized Epic geteilt. Da wird dann das Jahr zeigen ob das HT eigene Teile bekommt. 
Die letzte Jahr war sehr stressig und statt Rennen fahren war ich das ganze Jahr nur im Hobby Tourenmodus unterwegs... mei Körper hat nebenbei noch 10kg an Schwabbelmasse angesetzt. Da das Studium nun endlich fertig ist und ein Job gefunden ist, gilt es nun auch den Körper wieder zu alter Leistung zu führen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2018)

Schön zu hören, dass es wieder bergauf geht


----------



## schnezler (26. Februar 2018)

Hier noch die Bilder zu den Kernstücken des Hardtails!


 
1540g inkl. alles was zu sehe ist. Leitung muss noch gekürzt werden. Sattelklemme und Steuersatz fehlt auch noch.



1303g Geht doch nichts über die leichten Leftys! Allerdings muss die Gabel noch einen Umweg über den Service machen, der Lockout ist leider defekt.
Das Rad wird ansonsten mit gut uns günstig Teilen aufgebaut. Aus Budgetgründen daher nur eine 1x11 GX Schaltung. Muss ja nicht immer die XX1 sein  Unter 9kg sollte aber immer noch ein realistisches Ziel sein. Auf dem vorgesehen LRS sind aktuell noch die Maxxis Beaver drauf, aber Ikon/Aspen liegt für die wärmeren Tage bereit.


----------



## FirstGeneration (26. Februar 2018)

Must dich nicht für praktische Teile rechtfertigen. Fahren, Spass haben oder gewinnen kann man mit fast allen Teilen.


----------



## onspeed (26. Februar 2018)

1303g Geht doch nichts über die leichten Leftys! Allerdings muss die Gabel noch einen Umweg über den Service machen schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn defekt? Sehr wahrscheinlich muss nur entlüftet werden. Mit dem reverb entlüftungs Kit ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## schnezler (27. Februar 2018)

Beim Lockout sieht es nach einer kaputten Dichtung aus. Allerdings verpasse ich der Gabel lieber einen komplett Service, dann hab ich wieder ne Weile Ruhe. Bin mal gespannt wie sich so ein Hardtail wieder anfühlt. Nach 5 Jahren nur Fully hab ich nun erstmals wieder ein HT zur Hand.


----------



## Alex0303 (27. Februar 2018)

Der Rahmen gefällt mir... 
Und in KombKombina mit den roten Gabelbrücken schon sehr geil 

Kommen sonst noch rot eloxierte Teile dran? 

Was wird denn jetzt noch so verbaut?
an Bremsen, Schaltung, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onspeed (27. Februar 2018)

schnezler schrieb:


> Beim Lockout sieht es nach einer kaputten Dichtung aus. Allerdings verpasse ich der Gabel lieber einen komplett Service, dann hab ich wieder ne Weile Ruhe. Bin mal gespannt wie sich so ein Hardtail wieder anfühlt. Nach 5 Jahren nur Fully hab ich nun erstmals wieder ein HT zur Hand.


Will nicht drauf rumreiten - Welche Dichtung kann denn am Xloc getauscht werden?
Ansonsten wird der "Service" nur entlüften und nach 2 Wochen stehst du dann wieder mit einem gesperrten lockout da. Das hat dann auch nichts mit dem Gabelservice zu tun.


----------



## schnezler (28. Februar 2018)

Abgesehn von den roten Gabelbrücken und den roten Rahmenschriftzügen soll das ganze eher in schlichtem Schwarz gehalten werden.

Nächste Woche kann ich das Rad hoffentlich fertigstellen. Teile sind nun alle unterwegs.

Teileliste:
Rahmen: Poison Graphen
Gabel: Lefty Carbon XLR
Steuerrohr: MCFK tapered
Vorbau: Syntace Flatforce
Kurbel: Rotor Rex 1.1 inpower
Kettenblatt: Q-Ring 34Z
Kasette: SRAM XX1 10-42
Schaltwerk: SRAM GX
Schalthebel: SRAM GX Gripshift
Kette: SRAM XX1
Sattelstütze: Tune schwarzes Stück
Lenker: POP Carbon SL 700
Griffe: ESI
Bremse: Hope Race X2
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle oder Kommfort (muss der hintern noch entscheiden)
LRS: Tune Cannonball/Kong, CX-Ray, Trance XC mit Maxxis Beaver
oder: Tune Cannonball/Kong, CX-Ray, Crest mit Maxxis Ikon/Aspen

Nichts spektakuläres dabei, sollte aber trozdem ein schnelles Rad werden. Aufs Gewicht bin ich selbst gespannt. Dadurch das kaum unötiges Gewicht dabei ist, gehe ich von unter 9kg aus.


----------



## FirstGeneration (28. Februar 2018)

Mir ist es ein Rätsel, warum alle so aufs Gewicht schielen. Wenn du jetzt nicht XC-Bundesligarennen fährst,  geht Komfort am Rad mit nem Kilo mehr eindeutig vor Leichtgewicht. Oder anders- mit dem relativ schweren RM Element fahre ich am Ende des Tages über mehr als 40km schneller als zb.mit ner leichten Rennfeile, wie dem Numinis, weil durch den Komfort des Rades der Körper sich viel besser erholen kann. 
Aber wer es braucht.


----------



## Alex0303 (28. Februar 2018)

Bin gespannt, was beim Gewicht wirklich dabei rauskommt....
Sehe das aber wie FirstGeneration...
Für mich ist Haltbarkeit und Komfort wichtiger als das letzte Gramm rauszuholen. Zumindest sollte es in relation zum Preis stehens... 

Freu mich jedenfalls aufs Endergebnis....


----------



## schnezler (28. Februar 2018)

Naja etwas muss man schon aufs Gewicht schauen, will damit Bergsprints fahren und bei Marathonveranstaltungen recht weit vorne landen. Falls Strecken lange oder ruppig sind hab ich immer noch mein Epic. Das Epic ist mit den leichten Reifen bei 9,5kg, hatte da aber die letzten Jahre auch immer bissel was schweres drauf, da ich mehr Touren wie Rennen gefahren bin.
Von dem absoluten Leichtbauwahn bin ich mittlerweile auch weg. Das Zeug muss halten!

Blöd ist halt, dass ich für die 2 MTB nur einen Kurbel hab, da könnte das hin und her tauschen nervig sein.. LRS und Sattelstütze ist ja schnell getauscht. Aber jetzt schau ich einfach mal was kommt, falls ich doch zu viel zwischen den Bikes hin und her wechsle muss halt noch eine weitere Kurbel her. Ein LRS mit Carbon Felgen reizt mich auch schon länger und ab mitte Jahr ist Geld für so Späße vorhanden 

2014: FTP 325W, 63kg
2017: FTP 260W, 72kg
2018: ?

Also gibt neben Radaufbau noch eine viel größere Baustelle...nur die Sprintleistung ist halbwegs geblieben 10sec mit 1100W sind noch drin.


----------



## schnezler (10. März 2018)

Heute ist das letzte Paket mit Teilen gekommen. Leider hängt die Lefty noch im Service, hoffe das ich mitte Woche den Aufbau fertig machen kann. Da ich allerdings übernächste Woche mit HT Feeling trainieren wollte, kann ich auch die Lefty meiner Freundin zeitweise leihen 

Bis auf die Lefty kann ich zumindest mal alles fertig machen. Bremsleitung in den Rahmen legen. Schalthülle wurde schon durchgängig in den Rahmen gelegt, musste nur etwas die Bohrmaschine zum Löcher aufborhen ansetzen 

Reifenwechsel steht auch noch auf dem Plan. Muss nur auf beidne Laufrädern alle Reifen wechseln. Maxxis Beaver kommen auf den alten Crest LRS und Aspen/Ikon (neu) kommen auf den Ryde Trance XC (oder wie die Felge auch immer heißt). Ich werde im Training noch die Beaver fahren und meine Freundin bekommt die Rennpellen. Damit kann man fast 100W an Leistungsdifferenz ausgleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnezler (13. März 2018)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Lefty und die XX1 Kette.






hintere Bremse ist auch schon frisch entlüftet, Freitag sollte die Lefty zurück kommen, ab Sonntag dann Testfahrt im Südschwarzwald


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2018)

Das sieht gut aus.


----------



## Reamol (14. März 2018)

schnezler schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Lefty...



Da ist doch schon eine Lefty verbaut?


----------



## T.R. (16. März 2018)

Nein, das ist nicht richtig, da ist die 2019er Cannondale Doubly verbaut.


----------



## schnezler (16. März 2018)

Falls auf DHL verlass ist, kommt die Gabel gegen 17:00. Da aktuell das schlechte Wetter kommt, fahre ich den Beaver LRS. Hab eben mal die neuen Maxxis Reifen auf die Waage geworfen:
Aspen 571g
Ikon 542g
Beide sind jeweils mit 530g angeben... der Aspen hat etwas viel Übergewicht. 
Laut Rechnung müsste das Rad somit bei 8,5kg liegen. Mit dden Beavern hoffe ich mal auf Rund 9kg.

Das älteste Teil am Rad müsste die 160mm Bremsscheibe sein, die wurde 2011 für das 29er Simplon gekauft. Beim wechsel auf das Epic Expert von 2013 waren vorne 160mm etwas wenig und das gute Stück konnte 3 Jahre in der Restekiste warten bis es einen neuen Reserve LRS gab. 2015 konnte ich noch einen 2014 Epic S-works zu einen guten Kurs bekommen. Mit dem Wechsel vom L -> M Rahmen passt dieser deutlich besser und das Epic Expert konnte verkauft werden. Der 2te LRS wurde anschließend im Cube meiner Freundin genutzt. Nun sind 3 MTB im Haushalt die sich 2 LRS teilen müssen. Eventuell kommt da Richtung Sommer noch was mit Carbonfelgen, damit nicht immer ein Rahmen nackig an der Wand hängt!


----------



## schnezler (16. März 2018)

Fertig!






Ganz schön hart das Teil. Mein hintern war Fully verwöhnt... Lenker Position muss ich noch etwas anpassen, eventuell brauch ich auch wieder was mit mehr Backsweep, fühlt sich zumindest komisch an. Bei der Gabel war wie vermutet eine Dichtung im Lockout hinüber, sollte jetzt auch wieder passen.
Bremsleitungen sind noch paar Meter zu lange, aber das wird gemacht wenn sich das Rad bewährt hat  Jetzt heißt es erstmal fahren!

Achja das Gewicht: 9,1kg mit den Beaver. Mit den leichten Reifen sind somit die 8,5kg realistisch. Gewichtsmäßig muss ich also nichts mehr machen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2018)

Sehr nice!


----------



## mete (16. März 2018)

Mit dem Faltenbalg darfst Du aber eigentlich nur eine 160er Scheibe fahren, es freut mich übrigens, dass meine Spinnerei, den Vorbau unter der oberen Brücke zu montieren, die ich vor zig Jahren mal hatte, sich so großer Beliebtheit erfreut.


----------



## schnezler (16. März 2018)

Gibt es irgendein Problem wenn man mit dem Faltbalg mit 183mm Scheibe fährt? Hatte das noch im Hinterkopf aber den Faltbalg kann man leider nicht so einfach tauschen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2018)

Beim Einfedern kann es ihn in der Scheibe zerschneiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (19. März 2018)

Gefällt mir gut. Ich würde den weißen Lefty Aufkleber entfernen oder gegen einen roten tauschen.


----------

